# Minho province, Braga and Porto



## Ratodagua (Dec 26, 2012)

Do you know northern Portugal (Minho, Braga, Porto)? Did you ever thought about living in the north? Is it really worth? I would love to hear from you!


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello there Ratodagua

You asked about Northern Portugal, Minho Etc. Look no further

There are two NON COMMERCIAL web sites which I have designed that will answer most of your question have a look at them and if you like what you see either send me a private message or the contact information on the left of the Alto Minho Community web site and I will do the best to help you

The links are

INDEX - Northern Portugal

Introduction - THE ALTO MINHO COMMUNITY SITE

In the Alto Minho web site there are over 50 YouTube videos showing you almost every aspect of life up here

Do not hesitate to come back


----------

